# towing a caravan



## caravaner (Nov 8, 2008)

hi,
the question is about towing a caravan,pretty new to 4x4's.
do i tow in 2 wheel drive, auto, or lock. our caravan is about 1200kg driving on mainly flat roads.

xtrail sport 2L petrol manual.


----------



## ozengines (Aug 11, 2010)

I would think 2WD would be OK, but I would use 4WD Auto in the wet. The 4WD auto ony engages if you lose traction.
My Mrs has no idea what these settings are for, if I know she is going driving in the wet I set it before she goes out. I do not think it is nesecsary the use full 4WD on bitumen.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ozengines said:


> I do not think it is nesecsary the use full 4WD on bitumen.


That's right, 4WD LOCK should NOT be used on bitumen at all to avoid damage to the 4WD system.

Use AUTO mode when towing.


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

*Caravan*

I agree....auto mode only for towing.
I make regular trips with my caravan, fishing and weekends away with my favourite wife!
The XT diesel is an excellent towcar and very well behaved on the road.
Can squeeze 25 miles per gallon from it fully loaded with 1400kg.
Not sure how well the petrol version does on fuel whilst towing but good luck on your ventures.
Mike


----------



## dnjsmith (May 21, 2010)

my 06 bonavista is rated to pull around 2000 lbs, i had a hitch and electrical installed and picked my self a 1000 lb tent trailer. I also had a tranny cooler installed although i did tow the tent 350kms without issue before the cooler install.


----------

